# The Volcano ?



## johnnybuds (Jan 12, 2017)

How Long Do The Bags Last ? Do They Realy Cost 60 Bucks For 6 Bags?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 12, 2017)

you can use turkey/ovenbags...   MUCH cheaper and always at the dollar/grocery store...


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks Ant!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

Yep,,Ant is correct. Turkey cooking bags.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 13, 2017)

Hahaha  I am cheap l use a wonder bread bag  works great :vap_smiley:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

You cheap bastage. :smoke1:
And white bread is bad for you. Lol


----------



## Budlight (Jan 13, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> You cheap bastage. :smoke1:
> And white bread is bad for you. Lol



 That's what the wife says to but then I say  so does  all your nagging hahaha


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

Better watch out Bro,,,you have to sleep sooner or later.  :bolt:


----------



## Budlight (Jan 13, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Better watch out Bro,,,you have to sleep sooner or later.  :bolt:



True eh hahaha :48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 13, 2017)

LOLOLOL Thanks guys.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 13, 2017)

Hay! It Looks To Me Like They Save On Weed? The Vids Ive Seen Seems To Show This. Is It True?


----------



## Lesso (Jan 13, 2017)

johnnybuds said:


> Hay! It Looks To Me Like They Save On Weed? The Vids Ive Seen Seems To Show This. Is It True?



I use 1\3 the amount ofweed when i vape.
I like the wulfmods tundra as a portable device. 90 bucks and works like a champ.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 13, 2017)

Lesso said:


> I use 1\3 the amount ofweed when i vape.
> I like the wulfmods tundra as a portable device. 90 bucks and works like a champ.




Thanks Lesso:48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 13, 2017)

Lesso said:


> I use 1\3 the amount ofweed when i vape.
> I like the wulfmods tundra as a portable device. 90 bucks and works like a champ.



I Think I'm Going To Order The Tundra Tomorrow. It looks like a nice place to start before i Get The Volcano Or The Vapexha


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 13, 2017)

Is There Anyway To Find Out How  A 10 Buck Bag Last. Is It A Week Or Two?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

:rofl: yur killing me Johnny.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 13, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> :rofl: yur killing me Johnny.




Im Sorry . I just dont want tO put a Wonder Bag On A 600+ Vaperizer LoL


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 14, 2017)

johnnybuds said:


> I Think I'm Going To Order The Tundra Tomorrow. It looks like a nice place to start before i Get The Volcano Or The Vapexha



Ordered The Tundra Today.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 14, 2017)

johnnybuds said:


> Is There Anyway To Find Out How  A 10 Buck Bag Last. Is It A Week Or Two?



It depends on how often you smoke and how good the smoke is. 
Every time you fill it, you coat the insides, some coats are better than others too. I know my bags aren't going to last long when I have to bang the bottom of the BerNarDin jar to get the buds out.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 15, 2017)

sopappy said:


> It depends on how often you smoke and how good the smoke is.
> Every time you fill it, you coat the insides, some coats are better than others too. I know my bags aren't going to last long when I have to bang the bottom of the BerNarDin jar to get the buds out.




Thank You Sopappy. It Seems expensive?


----------



## sopappy (Jan 15, 2017)

johnnybuds said:


> Thank You Sopappy. It Seems expensive?



aaaaand you have to chuck the old bags, i was tempted to eat them
so yup, I mostly just suck on the hose
it's also better for collecting that suhweeeet oil, don't buy silicone tubing
get the vinyl and looooong length (cools the vapour) 
when it gets coated, hang in window with aluminum foil to catch drippings


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 16, 2017)

Got The Tundra Today And I Like It!. I also Seen The Bags Last 50 To 100 Times Of Use. Thats Not Bad.:vap_smiley:


----------



## sopappy (Jan 16, 2017)

johnnybuds said:


> Got The Tundra Today And I Like It!. I also Seen The Bags Last 50 To 100 Times Of Use. Thats Not Bad.:vap_smiley:



what's a tundra? http://thevape.guide/wulf-vape-lx-review/
you can use bags with that?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2017)

I have the Extreme. You can get it for less then 150.00  http://www.ebay.com/bhp/extreme-q-vaporizer
Ive had ppl with the Volcano smoke from my extreme and loved it. Plus it didnt cost 600.00,,,lol


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 17, 2017)

sopappy said:


> what's a tundra? http://thevape.guide/wulf-vape-lx-review/
> you can use bags with that?



Its A Portible Unit. No Bags.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 17, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> I have the Extreme. You can get it for less then 150.00  http://www.ebay.com/bhp/extreme-q-vaporizer
> Ive had ppl with the Volcano smoke from my extreme and loved it. Plus it didnt cost 600.00,,,lol




My wife And I Used A Volcano About 8 Years Ago, we Liked It. Now That The Bags Seem Cheaper, Its worth Another Look.:vap_smiley:


----------



## sopappy (Jan 17, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> I have the Extreme. You can get it for less then 150.00  http://www.ebay.com/bhp/extreme-q-vaporizer
> Ive had ppl with the Volcano smoke from my extreme and loved it. Plus it didnt cost 600.00,,,lol



That thing is a workhorse around here. I think I'm on my third one.
I often don't use the bag, just haul on a long vinyl tube, collects the oil 

those damn 90 elbows break easy
and the guts get wobbly as the screw mounts break, avoid moving the hose


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2017)

I dont use mine much.  I like my glass bong. Lol


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 18, 2017)

i think im getting a better buzz vapping.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 18, 2017)

johnnybuds said:


> i think im getting a better buzz vapping.



I still like to roll a fatty and and stick it in a tube now and them


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 18, 2017)

sopappy said:


> I still like to roll a fatty and and stick it in a tube now and them


:laugh::48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 19, 2017)

JAAM nailed this one.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 19, 2017)

trillions of atoms said:


> JAAM nailed this one.




Are We Off are meds Again ?:laugh:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 19, 2017)

johnnybuds said:


> Are We Off are meds Again ?:laugh:



If your really worried about cost of the bags my suggestion is don't buy a Volcano....   I answered you in post #2 of this thread on the best way to save $$ if you want a Volcano...  and others have also confirmed my statement..?

Ive had my Volcano for like 7 years or so and never bought bags from Storz website...   $3.19 for 6 bags on Target:  http://www.target.com/p/reynolds-sl...rch|related_prods_vv|pdpipadexsrch|49087397|0


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 19, 2017)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> If your really worried about cost of the bags my suggestion is don't buy a Volcano....   I answered you in post #2 of this thread on the best way to save $$ if you want a Volcano...  and others have also confirmed my statement..?
> 
> Ive had my Volcano for like 7 years or so and never bought bags from Storz website...   $3.19 for 6 bags on Target:  http://www.target.com/p/reynolds-sl...rch|related_prods_vv|pdpipadexsrch|49087397|0



I Found Out That The Bags Last longer Then I Thought. The Volcano Is a Very Nice Unit Thats been around a long time. My headshop in town sells them and they have great customer seavice.

I just Might Like the Bag idea. Thanks for Your help!.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 19, 2017)

double post


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 19, 2017)

Theres really no way to answer how long bags last...  it really depends on how much your gonna use the Volcano every day...  IME the oven bags are good for a week plus of ALL DAY HEAVY USE...  the bags can get holes in them that can be patched if small enough and NOT near the heat element with scotch tape...  

If you do buy a Volcano IME the solid valve kit bag changes are MUCH easier then the easy valve bags changes...  but you will run thru screens with the solid valve setup...  IMO the easy valve setup is kinda cheap/junky...  

That size bag linked in the earlier post is perfect for 1-2 people using them...  the Turkey size bags are literally pillow case sized and are PARTY bags...


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 19, 2017)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Theres really no way to answer how long bags last...  it really depends on how much your gonna use the Volcano every day...  IME the oven bags are good for a week plus of ALL DAY HEAVY USE...  the bags can get holes in them that can be patched if small enough and NOT near the heat element with scotch tape...
> 
> If you do buy a Volcano IME the solid valve kit bag changes are MUCH easier then the easy valve bags changes...  but you will run thru screens with the solid valve setup...  IMO the easy valve setup is kinda cheap/junky...
> 
> That size bag linked in the earlier post is perfect for 1-2 people using them...  the Turkey size bags are literally pillow case sized and are PARTY bags...



Thank You For The tips!!
We Went Over My sister in Laws house For A Get together. there Son Came Out With This Big Bag Of Vape, We Passed It Around Amd Had a Nice time.

So i Do like the Baggs I Just Didnt Want to spend A Lot Of Money On Them.

Is The Solid Valve Easy To Put Bags On ??


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 19, 2017)

Just seen A Vid On The Solid Valve.Its Ok? They Said The Bags Last 4 To 6 Weeks, Thats Not Bad For 10 Bucks For the Easy Valve Bag.

I came home today With A EZ Vape! Its a Plug in Whip Vaperizer. Its not Bad And It Will Be Nice Till I Get The Volcano! It Was Only 100 Bucks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2017)

Volcano is over rated in my opinion.  I have smoked from several different types. They are way over priced. But to each his own.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 20, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Volcano is over rated in my opinion.  I have smoked from several different types. They are way over priced. But to each his own.




I Agree With You On Price,But if it Last 3 To 4 Years, It would Be Cost Effective.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2017)

My Extreme is 5yrs old.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 21, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> My Extreme is 5yrs old.




Thats What im Saying.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 22, 2017)

Had A Chance To use The Volcano Saturday.He Gave It to Me With two Bags(easy Valve). Its A bout 9 years Old. I filled the Bag Up with Vap And My Wife And I Took Nice Size Hits Off It.

What Was Real Nice Was Having Two Bags Since My Wife Wanted To Watch A Movie In The Bedroom And I wanted to Watch Tv In The theater.

All And All I Liked It!


----------



## Cannabysanthemum (Feb 21, 2017)

Digging this thread though it's made me think that if I'm going to get into vaping, I should start with a simple, portable model first before getting into a more complex and pricey model like the Volcano.


----------

